# Power Supply TCD540040



## sniperlv (Jan 17, 2001)

I think I have a power supply problem with my Tivo ...It doesnt power up..Has anyone disected the power supply in these as to which part or parts is the most common to give failure? If so could you tell me which part you replaced? Instead of purchasing a new power supply I can just replace the bad component...

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

opening power supplies is bad mmkay.
bzzzzzzt.


----------



## sniperlv (Jan 17, 2001)

Nah ..gitten bit is half the fun ..I just took it out a minute ago. going over it now so far its not the MOV which would have been my first guesstimate..


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Look for cold or suspect solder joints and touch them up.


----------

